# 93 jeep alarm



## shirley morgan (Aug 4, 2007)

I know now that the alarm on the jeeps cause most ele problems and i need to know wich wire to ground to disable it mine is a 93 grand


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello Shirley Morgan!
Your jeep grand Cherokee 1993, has a purple with a white Trace(factory disarm) wire , it's in the drivers kick panel. If you just ground it you may have problems, but you can try it.
My advice would be to have someone use a relay to disarm it when the ignition is powered up. So as not to cause you more problems with just grounding the wire.
Hope we have helped you, if so let us know.


----------

